# Etendre la capacité de time capsule avec un DD USB



## LoulouLePou (10 Mai 2010)

Hello,

Ma time capsule 1T est utilisée pour sauvegarder 2 mac + bientot un gros disque externe sur l'un des 2.
Avec 1T sur la TC, je vais bientôt être court. D'ou ma question:

Peut on étendre la capacité du disque de la Time capsule avec un disque dur USB.
L'objectif étant d'avoir une plus grosse capacité pour Time machine?

La réponse est peut-être déjà dans le forum ou ailleurs. J'ai cherché mais rien trouvé.

Merci.


----------



## chafpa (11 Mai 2010)

Et pourquoi tu ne changes pas le disque dur de la TC. C'est simple à faire. La preuve : je l'ai fais  et j'en ai profité pour y mettre un Western Digital Green Caviar de 2 To, un délice de silence 

PS : Et le 1 To d'origine a été monté dans un boitier et me sert de "clone"


----------



## LoulouLePou (11 Mai 2010)

C'était mon plan de départ: passer à 2T après la fin de la garantie. Mais je me rends compte qu'il me faut plus de place tout de suite. La bestiole n'a que 3 mois. Je vais attendre la fin de la garantie avant de faire ce genre de truc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------

J'ai trouvé et c'est possible!

Sur le forum de discussion Apple:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1964018#2
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2296894#Q2

Cela servira sans doute à d'autres


----------



## janusatisland (3 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir, je suis intéréssé par la réponse car moi aussi je voudrais étendre ma time capsule celle-ci étant trop petite. Cependant j'ai beau lire les posts donné en lien, je ne comprends pas. Si on choisit un deuxième disque en tant que back up alors le premier disque soit la time capsule ne fonctionne plus autrement dit n'est plus sélectionner or moi je voudrais utiliser les deux disques que j'ai mon time capsule d'origine et le disque externe en supplément de sorte que lorsque j'entre dans time machine cela transparent (afin que je n'ai pas à sélectionner de disque lors du démarrage de time machine). Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ? Merci encore


----------

